# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  RSS

## grey

RSS этого форума доступен по адресу http://suicide-forum.com/rss.php

Если кто не знает что это и зачем:
RSS - удобная штука, которая показывает только нужную информацию из заданного источника.

RSS можно читать через специальные программы, которые устанавливаються на компьютер и показывают информацию из заданного rss-канала.
Так же наш RSS можно получать на email, например через этот сервис.

При этом вы получаете только новые сообщения с форума.[/url]

----------


## Дима_

> RSS этого форума доступен по адресу http://suicide-forum.com/rss.php


 Не рабочая ссылка!

----------


## loerhejke

Интернет-магазин  продает дизайнерскую мебель собственного производства по привлекательным ценам. В случае если не хотите покупать стандартные мебельные гарнитуры, а желаете выбрать модели определенного стиля, которые будут гармонично сочетаться и станут украшением любого помещения, тогда загляните в каталог онлайн-магазина. 
Вы можете подобрать мебель: 
·	для гостиной, 
·	столовой, 
·	спальни, 
·	прихожей, 
·	кабинета. 
Мебель бренда  авторского исполнения изготавливается в разных стилях. Покупатели смогут подобрать дизайнерские мебельные комплекты для комнат, выполненных в традиционном, скандинавском стиле, провансе, арт-деко, модерне, минимализме. 

Кроме столов, стульев, шкафов, консолей и прочей мебели на сайте фирмы «Эксив» можно подобрать дизайнерские предметы декора, которые дополнят интерьер и придадут помещению индивидуальность. Зеркала, люстры, торшеры, бра, светильники вы можете подобрать для каждой комнаты, прихожей, лоджии, террасы, напольные зеркала https://farming-mods.com/. 
Предметы мебели изготавливаются из натуральных по максимуму материалов с качественной фирменной фурнитурой. Для обивки мягкой мебели используются: велюр, натуральная и экокожа, рогожка, нубук, микровельвет, шенил. Каркас изготавливается из массива дерева. 
Как можно сделать заказа в онлайн-магазине бренда Exiv 
В перечне вы можете подобрать готовые изделия и заказать изготовление мебели нужной для вас конфигурации по личным размерам. При всем этом у вас будет возможность кроме этого подобрать цвет материала отделки. 
Окончательная цена выбранной вами мебели, изготовленной на заказ, будет зависеть от материала и размеров. Чтобы узнать цену, позвоните менеджеру по телефонам, обозначенным на веб-сайте. По заказу мебель делается в среднем в течение 2-3 недель. Кроме этого вы можете забронировать на 5 дней понравившиеся предметы, которые будут отложены специально для вас до оплаты. 
Заказать товары в фирмы «Эксив» можно с доставкой по Москве, Подмосковью и отправкой транспортными компаниями во все регионы России. Стоимость доставки по Москве - 1000 р. Для того чтобы узнать стоимость доставки в другие города, позвоните консультанту либо задайте вопрос в форме обратной связи. 
Оплата возможна курьеру при получении заказа наличными либо банковской картой. Кроме этого можно оплатить товар на портале либо по безналичному расчету. Если заказ отправляется в регионы, необходимо полная предоплата.

----------


## begtopmer

Спрос на качественные металлопластиковые окна, двери и ворота - растет с каждым годом. Современному потребителю довольно сложно ориентироваться в обширном ассортименте товаров, поскольку предложение на этом рынке крайне велико - Рольставни. 

 

Компания "Стандарт-СП", официальный сайт которой расположен по адресу: Standart-Sp.Ru, является официальным представителем ТМ FOROOM. Предприятие предлагает своим клиентам большое разнообразие товаров из следующих категорий: 

-жалюзи; 
-окна и двери ПВХ; 
-мягкие окна ПВХ; 
-рулонные шторы; 
-натяжные потолки; 
-ворота; 
-рольставни; 
-и многое другое! 

Вся продукция создана из качественных материалов, отличающихся высокой надежностью, а также долговечность. Все изделия выполнены на современном производственном оборудовании, поэтому они имеют конструкцию с идеальной геометрией, а также беспрекословную работу всех механизмов. Приобретая товары в  "Стандарт-СП", можно быть уверенным в их качестве, а также в том, что в будущем у них не возникнет каких-либо перекосов, люфтов и других часто встречающихся (у окон ПВХ и дверей) проблем. На все изделия предоставляется заводская гарантия. А ценовая политика отличается доступностью.

----------

